# C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit.



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

Hey Guys,
This post is really directed at C2 Motorsports but I would like it to be public so everyone can add their opinions.
Why should I choose the C2 kit over the vf kit....other then price?
I am really swinging towards your kit because of price:HP but I want to make sure I am making the right decision.
Console me.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Justin-VT)*

price, quality, reliability and proven results.
The c2 choice of blower and brackets have been around since AMS released their kit many years ago. From there, significant improvements have been made and kickass software has been thrown in.
For the price:hp ratio that you already mentioned, I think that sells itself.
Not to mention the cool characters running the c2 show








Lee


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (leebro61)*

Is the quality proven? I need proof dammit!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Justin-VT)*

Vortech blowers are bulletproof... and that is proven








Brackets are steel, and they aint going anywhere. The air isnt going to magically break the tubing... and the eprom isnt going to suddenly loose its programming. Everything else is trivial. 
The only parts that would be giving you issues would be OEM.
I ran almost this identical kit (albeit a year or more before it came out) and the results spoke for themself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (leebro61)*

Any dyno sheets? Videos of c3 kitted cars in action? Any literature on these kits at all??


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Vortech blowers are bulletproof... and that is proven










Nothing is bulletproof in the world of performance.


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Boosted SLC)*

what about belt slip?
IIRC these brackets incorporate more belt wrap on the pulleys for less slippage right?
How does that compare with the VF design? I know its better than the AMS/Eurotech setup as far as slippage goes.
-Costas


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (98GTi-VR6)*

well im running the c2 chip and maf ... i have the v1.. 11psi pulley and stock exhaust... i pulled on two m3s the other day on the highway.. e 36 and e 46







no idea about the numbers.. anywho.. from 2nd to 4th.. i was a few cars ahead of em. same goes for a svt mustang. and plenty of gts. my car flies!!!! you will be very happy with their kit.. the 285.. ehh depends on each car ya know.. but you will def be up in the 260 area and if you car is healthy then yes 285 is very attainable. im gonna put a tt exhaust on my whip.. and even thinking about alcohol injection.. possible air to water ic. then i will be seeing the 300 numbers for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for c2 motorsports


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (dcvento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

And I can personally vouch for their software as I've been working with Jeffrey Atwood with custom tuning in my V9 equipped car.
Another reason why you *could* go with a c2 charger would be that for the same size pulley you get more boost out of a v1/v2 charger than with a v9 (gearing inside is different).
Ie: the 2.5" pulley is getting a couple guys 15psi on their c2-equipped cars and that same pulley (that I have on my v9 car now) should be getting me about 11-12 (not verified yet as I need to install c2's idler pulley).
So, imagine what size pulley you would need to put on your v9 blower to get 15psi or more...
Talk about no belt wrap...holy moly....
You'd def need the c2 idler pulley anyway b/c I am getting major slippage with the 11-12 psi pulley I have.
Get the c2 kit and go with his idler pulley setup and don't worry about belt slippage!
Later,


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Justin-VT)*

Yep I will second the V1 C2 motorsports setup. On my AMS kit and ATP/30lb injector combo I make a solid 282 HP and 244 in torq. Not to mention it was 80 degrees out when we dynoed.
With a V1 stage 1 kit you have room to grow into the high 300+ hp mark with ease.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Justin-VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin-VT* »_
Why should I choose the C2 kit over the vf kit....other then price?


I hope that the true side-by-side comparison of what each of the kits offers, will be enough for you to feel good about your decision. I believe that as an informed consumers, we can all see the "value" aspect of a product, which is seldom dictated only by price. I would encourage you to speak personally with each company, or a representative of that company as they describe thier respective products. Speak with customers that are presently running thier products; ask others like yourself what thier impressions are; are they happy; and will they continue to purchase from that company in the future; I believe that allot can be learned from speaking to people, rather than just reading emails, and commercial claims of quality.

I think that you will find that I am the last person to 'bash' other's products...that just isn't my style. I think that each person needs to take in the "whole picture" when spending hard earned money. Look at the quality of manufacturing, the quality of the components being used, the knowledge of the supplier, as well as feedback from those presently running thier products.
C2Motorsports has been very fortunate to experience a growing customer base; we feel that this is due to not only our products working well, but for our Customer Service in the way that WE work well with you, the customer.
Our customer's have been:
1) very happy with our quality, 
2) speak highly of our customer support,
3) have been very satisfied with how our products have benefited the performance of thier cars
.....our objective is to continue striving for the future, with the focus of the customer always being our driving force 
If there is anything that I can do for you, or there is any additional information that you require to better help you in your decision, please feel free to contact me personally.
Chris
C2
I also want to take this opportunity to make you aware of our present abilities for VW platforms:
Hardware:
12v VR6 equipped cars
Software:
OBD II equipped cars
OBD I coilpack: under development
If your car fits within one of the above categories, we welcome the opportunity to work with you on your project. If your car does NOT fit into one of the above categories, VF-Engineering would be the logical choice.


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (C2Motorsports)*

Is C2 offering EPROM, pullies, ideler bracket ect to upgrade a older AMS setup or are they offering the entire kit?
If it is a whole kit, what is the price?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (j-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-dub* »_Is C2 offering EPROM, pullies, ideler bracket ect to upgrade a older AMS setup or are they offering the entire kit?
If it is a whole kit, what is the price? 

To answer your question, we offer both








We offer ALL of our items, i.e. CAI, C2 software, dual idler, billet MAF, etc. as a la carte option.
We know that it is unrealistic for those presently running an SC kit, to ditch all of that JUST to get our goodies







Our philosophy is to sell what makes sense....for that reason, all of our items may be purchased seperately; Build a Grassroots kit picking and choosing only the items you need, or add the items you want to an existing kit that you might already be running.
For those of you that do NOT have an SC kit, our Stage I kit is: $3799 plus shipping, and includes ALL of the following in the kit.......the only options that we have left out, is the option for a polished charger, and a Forge Motorsports diverter valve; other than that, everything listed is included
C2Motorsports is proud to announce the release of our long-anticipated Super Charger kit. Through months of rigorous testing, and fitment; we are now ready to release a finely engineered Bolt-On SC kit for your 12V VR6 Cars. Please follow us through upcoming months as we dedicate to bring you: Stage-II, Stage-III, and Stage-IV kits. These may be purchased as new complete kits, or as upgrades to your existing kit.

Stage-I: est 280 whp
Complete bolt-on Super Charger Kit. Installs in 6-8 hours.
Kit includes:
•	Vortech V1 Head Unit
o	Satin finish standard; polished available
o	Serpentine Belt
•	CNC machined brackets-
o	Annodized: clear or blue; polished available
•	C2Motorsports Billet SC pulley
•	C2Motorsports Dual Idler
o	Eliminates slipping with 120° of belt-wrap
•	C2Motorsports Billet 95mm MAF Housing
o	OEM sensor drops right in
•	C2Motorsports Custom EPROM 
o	Plug’n play compatibility for ECU
•	(6) 30# High-Impedance Injectors
•	Cold Air Intake
o K&N open-element filter
o	Appropriate tube fittings for recirculation
•	Mandrel Bent Intake Plumbing from SC to Throttle Body
•	Diverter Valve with Recirculation plumbing
•	OEM VW VR6 oil pan w/-AN8 welded fitting
•	Oil Feed/Return lines w/appropriate fittings
•	Silicone Couplers 
o	Complete kit of necessary Silicone Couplers
•	Hose Connectors
o	Highest quality w/ non-gouging design
•	Charcoal Canister Relocation Kit
•	Bolt Kit
o	All necessary bolts for installation
Retail: $3799.00
If there is anything further we can do, please do not hesitate to contact us.
Chris
C2
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 6:12 PM 4-1-2004_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:54 PM 5-10-2004_


----------



## Naked Joof (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (C2Motorsports)*

ive never personally spoken with the guy but Chris from C2 comes across as pure class. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... i myself am "standing still" at the moment.. I used to have a Z-charger, and recentely sold it and now my car sits still in the driveway , I have a chance to pick up a N.I.B VF stg 1 for $2700...but i know in my mind i do not reallly want to run this "weak ass kit" as many people are calling it. 220s to the wheel isnt gonna cut it for me. and another GRAND for barely 250 @ the wheel is just silly. (VF is definetely reliable though....) The C2 kit looks great. product and HP # wise, and their hints at stages 2, 3... is even more exciting. but 3800 is intimidating (to me)
At the grocery store there is "Frosted Flakes"(VF) and "Mr. Frosty".. (c2)...Mr frosrty has more cereal, a lower price for the amount, and taste better too, but Frosted Flakes seems to still sell more for the name.
i think if someone were to knock a few bills off, they would sell more kits. Maybe someday a company will "pull a Kinetic" and offer a lower price/good quality product. look how many people are suddenly hoping on the bandwagon to get that kinetic kit. becuase of the price and the credibility of the engineering. I aslo understand that "nukkas gotta paid" hahaha. PROPS TO C2. keep on keepin' on....




_Modified by Naked Joof at 6:06 AM 4-2-2004_


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Naked Joof)*

After dealing with Chris on a 'talk-on-the-phone-everyday' level, and installing his parts on my car (spacer, chip, MAF housing), I am going to have to say he is one of the most personable, drop-anything-for-his-customers, kind of guys I have ever met. I love my C2 parts, and will continue to buy from them as they grow into the aftermarket power-house they are going to be.
RY, VR6T


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Naked Joof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naked Joof* »_i think if someone were to knock a few bills off, they would sell more kits. Maybe someday a company will "pull a Kinetic" and offer a lower price/good quality product. _Modified by Naked Joof at 6:06 AM 4-2-2004_
 
In effect, this is what c2 has done. They knocked a few bills off.
Keep in mind this kit is going to put down about 280 TO THE WHEELS.
Not bad for 3799!
And after that, pullies are such are easy to come by.
Later,


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (nater)*

I want to thank everyone for thier heart-felt words, it means allot to me coming from the VW community that I am trying to establish myself within. I will continue to do my best, and treat every customer as they deserve to be treated.
In regards to our C2 Stage I kit, and the price that it caries; I would like to take a moment to point out some of the items that are included in our Stage I at no additional cost. I feel that when reviewing our complete kit, you will see that we have really made an effort to supply the customer with EVERYTHNG that they would need to bolt-on a complete kit. C2 feels that the price of $3799 is very competitive with the market, and the "value-added" items that we include, further allows our kit to stand out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Below are a few of the items that help our kit stand out:
OEM VR6 prewelded oilpan
(6) 30# injectors
(6) spark plugs
Cold Air Intake
Dual Idler Pulley
C2 Software
Billet MAF housing
4-ply Aramid reinforced silicone couplers
The above along with the belts, brackets, bolts, and everything else you need, will allow for a true Bolt-on kit. With a medium level of mechanical aptitude, and a basice range of hand tools...the customer can truly install this kit by himself. You can also install this kit without running out to the store for the always elusive....just one more bolt syndrome








If there is anything further we may do, please do not hesitate to contact us.
Our dedicated order/tech phone line should be up and operational today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
chris
Stainless Steel T-bolts


----------



## Naked Joof (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Naked Joof)*

C2Motorsports has been the most sincere aftermarket parts company I have had the privilege of dealing with. 
Chris went out of his way to make me feel comfortable, was always there to answer my questions and was extremely fast with the delivery of my parts.
Jeff blew my mind with his knowledge of tuning. He is very precise and wants to be "right on" at every rmp/boost pressure/engine load/O2 reading/etc. Jeff also went out of his way to make me feel comfortable and to accommodate all of my/our needs.
I am currently running their 9.0:1 head spacer, dual idler, 42# injectors, 2.5" blower pulley and the only beta of the ODBI software.
Like any project there are stumbling blocks but everything has been overcome and we continue on but I could not be this far without the help and dedication of C2Motorsports.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for C2!


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (C2Motorsports)*

You have made a new customer bro. Its going to be a little while (about 2 months) before I order, but I will order. Now I just need someone to install it!!!
C2 and the rest: thank you for all of your great info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (C2Motorsports)*

I see that your sig now reads stage 1 and 2 SC kits now avaliable. So I have to ask, what is included in stage 2?
What is the max boost at each stage and the HP figures are they at crank or at wheel?
Thanks in advance


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I also want to take this opportunity to make you aware of our present abilities for VW platforms:
Hardware:
12v VR6 equipped cars
Software:
OBD II equipped cars
OBD I coilpack: under development
If your car fits within one of the above categories, we welcome the opportunity to work with you on your project. If your car does NOT fit into one of the above categories, VF-Engineering would be the logical choice. 

No OBD I Distributer for my Corrado?








Kit sounds very reasonable, nice to see others supporting the VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by silverG60 at 6:56 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## Naked Joof (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (silverG60)*

Dyno sheet anytime soon??


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (j-dub)*

Bump for more details on stages, boost pressure and whp.
Thanks


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (j-dub)*

up


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Justin-VT)*

I also have dealt with Chris @ C2. I was very impressed. Not only did he know his stuff down to a T, but he was very nice and provided honest and straight forward answers. 
Now if they can just get the MKIV kit ready.......


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (VDubMKIV)*

Well after all this hoopala I have decided again to get rid of the car. My coilpack went on me AGAIN this morning. 
I just cant deal with these problems anymore. I love my car but the headaches arent worth it. 
When all is said and done, I will end up spending 10k or more on the gti and not for nothing, thats a nice downpayment on a new car.
The For Sale signs will be going on her this week. I mean it this time.








Thank you for all of your good info and lets keep this thread alive for those who are interested in this great company/kit!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tommunist (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: C2 Motorsports Supercharger Kit. (Justin-VT)*

updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

